# Bumper Boy Sportsman vs. Bumper Boy Derby Double



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm a one dog trainer and want to purchase a launcher. The feedback on the BB products from this forum has been favorable. I'm trying to decide between the Sportsman and Derby Double. It appears from the posts that everyone uses the Derby Double.

Could someone explain to me the difference between the BB Sportsman and the BB Derby Double? I've read their web site, but I can't seem to grasp any significant differences. 

Thanks!


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a Sportsman and it is doing fine. No upgrades on it either.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

I don't own either yet, but I'm getting ready to order 2 Derby Doubles. If you look on their web page in the pricing and ordering section they list the features of web - which you probably already have looked at. It seems as though the main difference is in the electronics (see text from their website pasted below). The Sportsman has a single control transmitter, whereas the Derby has a Pro transmitter, which I think will allow you to control 2 or more devices instead of just one. Hope this helps.


Sportsman(2 shooter) 
Includes, two position bi-directional launcher, 
single control transmitter, standard sound system, 100 shells, and 
two black & white bumpers with streamers.
List Price $460.00 
Extended three year warranty $46.00 

Derby Double(2 shooter) 
Includes, two position bi-directional launcher, 
Pro transmitter, receiver, standard sound system, 100 shells, two black & white bumpers with streamers, and manual. 
List Price $610.00 
Extended three year warranty


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I may be wrong on this, so correct me if I am, but I THINK the major difference is that the sportsman only shoots bi-directional and the derby double can shoot either bi- or one direction. I have 2 DD so I'm not positive of my answer but check it out and see if this is it or not.

Andy


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

My understanding is there is no difference in the launcher itself, but in what TRANSMITTER you get with the package. 

The Sportsmen comes with a SINGLE launcher capability, while the DD comes with a multiple capable transmitter. 

Example : 3 Sportsmen = 3 Transmitters required
3 Derby Doubles = 1 Transmitter required

YO, AARON !!! Here's a perfect opportunity for you to step in.  

Got the servo yesterday, btw, old one on its way back to you. THANKS !


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I was way off base, oops!  

Andy


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

The difference is people that the sportsman can only be launched using the controller that comes with it.
The DD has a transmitter that allows you to control and launch up to 4 DD's. 
So if yer only gonna buy one, get the sportsman. If yer gonna add on, buy the DD.
The product is a good product, and Aaron is a great asset to the company.

Nazdrowie................ :drinking:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Chris is correct in his description!
I have 3 DD and 1 4-shooter, and I run them all with one transmitter.


----------



## Micky (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think you can get advanced sound with the Sportsman either.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Micky and Chris K are correct they come w/standard sound and you can only use 1 launcher per transmitter


----------



## Cliff Sager (Aug 21, 2003)

You CAN upgrade the sound on the Sportsman model. I have the Sportsman Double with advanced sound (duck sound only on the upgrade). If getting the Sportsman, get the upgraded sound. Others have commented on the problems with hearing the standard sound (chirp). The advanced sound is loud and works well. I intend to upgrade the electronics to a DD and add other BBs... eventually.


----------

